# CAG Ohio Lake Monroe Paylake Event - July 15, 2006



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Lake Monroe Paylake Event
Saturday July 15, 2006
8:00AM till 8:00 PM
Lake Monroe
7308 Linn Road
Middletown Ohio 45044
(use http://www.mapquest.com with the above address to locate directions to the event from your house)
Lake phone: 513-777-9851*

There has been quite a buzz in the group here wanting to learn how a paylake operates, and putting their knowledge to the test. Now is your chance!

Larry and Rachel Kinsler have graciously volunteered to setup a fishing day at Lake Monroe in Middletown Ohio on Saturday, July 15, 2006. The fishing hours are 8:00AM until 8:00PM. This lake has been stocked VERY well this year, and there are 11 carp over 40lbs that have not been landed as of yet. It is chock full of smaller fish, ranging from 8-30lbs. 

Larry and Rachel have done a GREAT job promoting CAG and their objectives at this lake, and have signed up a few regulars at the lake. It's time we pay them back for a job well done!

*Here is how the day will operate:*

-Rachel and Larry will be there early to greet everyone
-There is a $12 fee to fish for 12hrs on the lake. This is your "day ticket". This is how the paylake normally operates, and we want the experience to be as true as possible. 
-There are competition jugs you can enter if you wish. These will cost you $9 total, and consist of largest carp of the week, tagged fish, etc. They will pay off very well if you indeed happen to hit one of these. They are not mandantory, just available for those that wish to "have a side bet".
-You can use 2 rods. If you choose to use 3 or 4 rods, you can....but have to pay an additional $3 per extra rod you choose to use when you purchase your day ticket.
-Sherry Harding, the owner of the lake, will open up the kitchen and grill, and will provide food at a decent price. Larry gives the food the A-OK, and says you will have waterside service if you choose to order. Place your order, and she will deliver it too you. Talk about first class!
-If we can secure more than 20 people to show up, Sherry has agreed to shut down the largest, best stocked lake on the site just for our event. I think we can do that 

For those that are interested in the event on Saturday, feel free to contact Larry Kinsler via email at [email protected] or contact myself, Shawn Woerlein, on my cell at 419-512-6644.

There are motels in the Middletown Ohio area for those wishing to stay overnight, as well as camping at various campgrounds. Do an internet search for Middletown Ohio and find lodgings, etc. 

*Now....for those that may be intersted in a little more.......*

On Sunday, July 16.....there will be a full fledge tournament on the lake. Again, this is not mandantory, just there for those that want to compete. This tournament is $50 to enter, $9 for all the jars, and $5.00 for biggest fish caught during the event. Total weight for the event, and pays out a guaranteed LARGE sum of money. LOL.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

We might as well just give Larry our jug money up front......that's probably where it will end up


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL! Jugs are done on a weekly basis. YOu write your ocntact info on them. If you have the largest fish of the week, certain tagged fish, etc....they contact you and you get your $$ on that. I think Larry said there were 3 jugs at $3 each. So at most for the day if you did those...and wanted to fish a 3rd rod, you would pay $24....then if you wanted lunch, it would be m ore. If you didn't want the 3rd rod or the jugs it would be $12. LOL.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Now if you were to fish the tournament on Sunday.......Larry would probably kick all of our butts. LOL.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Larry did manage second during the first half at the last tournament. He definitely left with more money than he arrived with that day. Unfortunately, the same could not be said for Rod or myself.


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

OK Mark, Lets get those boys from up your way to fish this thing. The more people we get to fish this event the more sucess we'll have in future events of the same nature. How about AK, Jake and the rest of you guys on here. This is your chance to support CAG. in Its attempt to try paylake fishing. We could convert some CAG. members to try fishing for some $$$ for a change Herkel


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

ELEVEN carp over 40lb......none of which have been landed yet!....Really??? They probably by now only weigh 20lb or so if they were ever that weight in the first place....

Can someone post up the full rules, restrictions and etiquette for the Sunday event? Thanks in advance.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm sure you will fit in quite fine with your attitude. Rod and I went to the last one and took Keith Hawkes with us. He's an englishman and they had no problems with him, but he is a bit more mild mannered than you


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Rod mentioned that light baiting was okay, but I wasn't willing to risk it. I fished with method feeders the whole time. That was as close as I was going to get to packbait. I think most people fish dough, and Larry might fish boilies.


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

TimJC said:


> I'm sure you will fit in quite fine with your attitude. Rod and I went to the last one and took Keith Hawkes with us. He's an englishman and they had no problems with him, but he is a bit more mild mannered than you



Tim

I don't give a **** if I fit in...I'd just like to know ALL the rules before driving 3 and a half hours to be told that sweetcorn, maize, chow, soy, floatfishing, float ledgering, floating baits, small hooks, bread etc etc etc ....was not allowed....


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

I get your drift Mark, It would be nice if someone in the know would fill us outsiders in on what is and isn't allowed. I had a bad deal go down tonight at 84 Lakes in PA. A guy I was helping out tonight caught a nice fish so I loaned him my fish carrying tube to take his fish to the scales. When he got there they told him the fish didn't count because they have a rule that states all fish must be carried to the scale in a net That fish would have paid 100$ That kind of thing can happen when you don't know the rules that apply to certain lakes. I felt real bad for the guy because that rule was started by me when I ran 84lakes. The rule was ment to stop people from carrying the fish to the scale by their gills. But everyone doesn't interpid rules in the same way. Pre baiting in one lake is chumming in an other. So a post on the rules would be helpfull if someone can post them. Herkel


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

The Kernel said:


> Tim
> 
> I don't give a **** if I fit in...I'd just like to know ALL the rules before driving 3 and a half hours to be told that sweetcorn, maize, chow, soy, floatfishing, float ledgering, floating baits, small hooks, bread etc etc etc ....was not allowed....


As far as I know that is all cool. You may want to post your questions on the CAG forum for Rodman to see. He has fished there since he was a kid, and I have only been there the one time.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I don't know if I will be able to make this. Its the weekend before i go on vacation and may not be able to get my hands on the money (all going to vaca fund). We will see though. I am not much of a paylaker. I have done it for catfish a hand full of times and it sucked. 

Jake


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

Come on Jake, A good carp fisherman like yourself should be able to take some of the $$$ that will be up for grabs. Think of it as vacation $$$ Herkel


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Mark,

Easy answers to your question. Read in my above post:


"For those that are interested in the event on Saturday, feel free to contact Larry Kinsler via email at [email protected]"

Shoot Larry and email at that address, and get all the specifics. This is his puppy. I posted the info that he gave me....and will post more when I get it.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Bringin her back up


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

Shawn, Are you going to fish this one? We are going to try to fish this event. I'am not sure yet how many PA. guys will come but being it's a pay lake helps [ no out of state permit required] Pay lakers are strange people, They don't worry about the buy in but cry about having to pay for an out of state permit. I think this could be a lot of fun. Herkel


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

My father fished up at Monroe for the first time a week or so ago. Landed 17 carp, most around the low teens but one went I think 23lbs. Should be a good deal for your get-together.


----------

